# how to sex and breed



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how can i tell if my reds are male or female and my rhom to. my rhom anal fin is red and some of my reds anal fin is to. also my rhom is 2" and my reds are about 1.5"--2". i want to try to breed both of them. is there anyway to tell. thanks


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

You came to the right section of the stie for your question. I know sh*t about Rhom's, but tkae a look at my post on RBP male vs female. It has the basic info and something I noticed that still needs more research.

BTW ... your reds are still too small to tell. Normally they need to be at least 5-6" before you can make an educated guess. Sexing is not 100%. I have some old reds and until just recently, I discovered that one red I thought was a female for years turned out to be a male. He had the visual wide and roundness normally assoicated with females. He was just missing the pimple like tube at the anus opening (I've been calling it a breeding tube, but Frank thinks that it might be from long over due eggs pushing out of the anus). I need a better digi and get some better pics.


----------

